

Why Appengine is useless for working with Django - shabda
http://42topics.com/blog/2008/04/using-appengine-with-django-why-it-is-pretty-much-unusable/

======
waldrews
The modular Django apps, of which Admin is the most prominent, are tightly
connected to the Django ORM, and usually need joins. Even the session manager
is database backed.

~~~
shabda
Joins in Appengine work almost like Django orm, `object.foreignkey`. But of
course session, auth, admin, the things which make django such a joy are
missing.

------
thorax
I was expecting to read about real showstoppers. I'm sure there are some,
right?

~~~
shabda
PDB not working on the dev_webserver, no dbshell, well they are almost
showstoppers for me. I might use this to learn, ant to keep up to date if
situation changes, but not for everyday use.

~~~
thorax
I guess I live without these all the time on my flavor of app framework, so I
guess I find these as "nice-to-haves".

